# Neuer Nvidia Treiber 191.00  ??



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

Jo neuer Treiber halt: 191.00 

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Railroadfighter (17. September 2009)

Von wo hast du den Link? Das sieht für mich nicht gerade Seriös aus.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

Gefunden in einem anderen Forum. Hab den Treiber gerade mal installliert und werd mal ein paar Spiele testen.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (17. September 2009)

190.62 scheint mir der neueste zu sein.


----------



## Doandu (17. September 2009)

ich würde da auch lieber aufpassen. Wenn dann würde ich die Treiber nur von den offiziellen Seiten der Hersteller oder seriösen Seiten wie PCGH beziehen


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (17. September 2009)

15.09 eingestellt

Guru3d ForceWare 190.89 Windows 7 | Vista (64-bit)

Dat neueste wat ich finde  Aber bei Megaupload etc wäre ich vorsichtig. Kann, aber muss ja nicht, sonst wat sein.
* 
*


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

So habe gerade mal Arma2, Grid und CoH angetestet. Läuft alles wunderbar einen Performancegewinn konnt ich keinen feststellen höchstens einen eingebildeten. 
Den 190.89 Treiber kannte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Overlocked (17. September 2009)

Was er da wohl drauf hat Handelt sich entweder um eine Modifikation, Trojaner oder um eine unveröffentlichte Beta...


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

Nunja ich kann auch nur meinen Antivirenprogramm vertrauen aber es läuft. Natürlich ist megaupload und co nicht seriös.
Was ich so lese läuft es bei anderen auch alles rund. Ist denk ich auch ne Beta Version.


----------



## Lexx (17. September 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> So habe gerade mal .. angetestet.



was sagen die versionsnummern der dlls..?
screenprint!


----------



## Woohoo (17. September 2009)

Wo finde ich die Versionsnummern der dlls? Kenne mich da nicht aus.


----------



## DC1984 (18. September 2009)

Hab den Treiber gerade installiert, habe ihn von HIER läuft wunderbar und der 2D Bug unter Windows 7 wurde auch behoben. Hab ihn einfach über 190.62 drüber installiert und Controlpanel ist alles deutsch. Läuft mit Shift und Red Faction Guerilla gut, weitere Spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## kmf (18. September 2009)

Treiber kommen von hier. Wenn der Download nicht bei Rapidshare wäre, hätte ich ihn mir schon gezogen. So aber verzichte ich. Rapidshare kann mir mit seiner Gängelei den Buckel runter rutschen.


----------



## kmf (18. September 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> [...] Den 190.89 Treiber kannte ich auch noch nicht.


Dann vergiss ihn auch ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2009)

Weshalb?

Was für eine Gängelung gibt es bei Rapidshare?


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (18. September 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Weshalb?
> 
> Was für eine Gängelung gibt es bei Rapidshare?


 

Die 45sec Wartezeit ach also ehrlich wer nicht zahlt muss warten mit irgendwas müssen sie die kosten auch wieder reinbekommen um unerwünschtes Material fern zu halten was das ist brauche ich wohl jetzt nicht nennen nein es ist nicht das virenverseuchte Zeug.

Bin mit Rapidshare zufrieden mit mehr als 480kb/sec ladet es allerdings selten es startet höher und fällt dann zusammen ist das bei euch auch?
Ich zahle nicht ist nicht nötig.....

Zur Treiberversion rechts klicken/Nvidia Systemsteuerung / Im sich öffnenden Fenster links ganz unten draufklicken in dem kleineren Fenster dann steht es als erstes oben dann......

Meiner ist 186.18 merkt man einen unterschied zum aktuellen welcher auch immer jetzt?

Ich spiel fast nur GTA 4 am Pc


----------



## davehimself (18. September 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Die 45sec Wartezeit ach also ehrlich wer nicht zahlt muss warten mit irgendwas müssen sie die kosten auch wieder reinbekommen um unerwünschtes Material fern zu halten was das ist brauche ich wohl jetzt nicht nennen nein es ist nicht das virenverseuchte Zeug.
> 
> Bin mit Rapidshare zufrieden mit mehr als 480kb/sec ladet es allerdings selten es startet höher und fällt dann zusammen ist das bei euch auch?
> Ich zahle nicht ist nicht nötig.....
> ...



habe auch hin und wieder einen premium account bei rapidshare und lade wirklich IMMER mit 3-4 MB/s. bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. habe erst einen monat geschenkt bekommen nur weil ich insgesammt schon 3 mal ein account hatte


----------



## Mario2002 (18. September 2009)

Jedenfalls ist das der erste 190er Treiber der in 3D korrekt hochtaktet und im 2D korrekt runtertaktet.
Der bleibt jetzt erstmal druff.
Lauter Schisser hier.
No Risk no fun.
Es wird auch kein Trojaner oder sonstwas angezeigt.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (18. September 2009)

DC1984 schrieb:


> Hab den Treiber gerade installiert, habe ihn von HIER läuft wunderbar und der 2D Bug unter Windows 7 wurde auch behoben. Hab ihn einfach über 190.62 drüber installiert und Controlpanel ist alles deutsch. Läuft mit Shift und Red Faction Guerilla gut, weitere Spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet.


Wo hast du denn Shift und Guerilla her? 
Ich warte auf nen Nvidia Release? 2D Bug bei Windows 7, habe ich was verpasst? Taktet die Karte im Desktop nicht runter?


----------



## Mario2002 (18. September 2009)

Red Faction z.B hier.
Red Faction: Guerrilla: PC: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Woohoo (18. September 2009)

Buhu ich bin der böse Megaupload und Rapidshare Link


----------



## DC1984 (18. September 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn Shift und Guerilla her?
> Ich warte auf nen Nvidia Release? 2D Bug bei Windows 7, habe ich was verpasst? Taktet die Karte im Desktop nicht runter?


Genau, die Karte hat im Windows Desktop betrieb freudig hin und her getaktet zwischen 2D 3D und EXTRA. Shift hab ich seit Dienstag vom Elektronikmarkt und Guerilla hat mir vorgestern mein Bruder aus den USA über STEAM geschenkt (40$ und uncut )


----------



## KennyKiller (19. September 2009)

Könnt ihr auch was anderes auser nur ******* zu schreiben? Ist das jetzt der 191er oder nicht?


----------



## DC1984 (19. September 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Könnt ihr auch was anderes auser nur ******* zu schreiben? Ist das jetzt der 191er oder nicht?



Ganz geschmeidig bleiben! Ja is er, keine ahnung wie offiziell er ist, er funktioniert aber tadellos.


----------



## Woohoo (22. September 2009)

Läuft wirklich einwandfrei!


----------

